# RIP Sweet Little Tacy



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

That is so sad. I read your original entry the other day as well. She was a beautiful little dog and you did what you could. My condolences to you and your family. And please, since you have so much love in your heart, get another pup when the time is right.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Run and play at the Bridge with all our friends - Tacy. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

She was precious and well loved. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart breaks for you, your family, and for Tacy...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry...

Godspeed sweet angel Tacy...Godspeed little one.....


----------



## DebsDog (Mar 28, 2008)

You are in our thoughts. You were a great Mom.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

So Sorry
RIP Little Friend


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope you're feeling a little better these days. She was an adorable little pup and knew love in her brief little life. She's feeling well now and running and playing at the Bridge.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss...Godspeed Tacy you precious little angel


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Aww that's so sad .... Such a rough time to go through for Tacy, you and your family. Sorry for your loss. Be healthy Tacy, run, play little one on the Bridge. You were loved greatly while you were here.
Deb & Takoda


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Poor wee pup. Her troubles are over and your worries about her also gone. She's in a better place now. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sure that Tacy and Sandy are running and playing together at the bridge. She was loved and cherished by everyone in her life during her short life here and knew you did everything you could for her. Run free sweet Tacy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Your call to the Bridge came early because you have a special purpose sweet Tacy~Play Hard & Godspeed.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. She was very lucky to have you. I told Cody to come wait for her at the bridge so the little cute puppy won't get lost. She was such a lovely little pup and will always be in your heart. RIP sweet Tacy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Such a sad end to a young life. I am sure that Tacy will be looked after by all the other goldies.

Run free, sleep softly and play hard Tacy


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a precious little baby; so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could and most importantly she knew love, even if only for a short time. All our goldens are welcoming her at the bridge with heartfelt roos, she will be surrounded by friends.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tacy-Little Angel*

Oh I am so sorry for your loss-Tacy was a little angel.

She will be running free with Sandy now and they will both meet you at the bridge.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

She was a very beautiful Pup and I am so sad that she and you had to go through this, especially her being so young. It just breaks my heart but you did so much to help her and I am sure she appreicated it. I bet shes playing with the doggie angels now...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sor sorry for your loss. Thank you so much for allowing her to know love, even if for such a short time.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. But with all the obvious love you had for Tacy in the short time you had her, it would be a shame not to share that with another puppy one day. 

RIP Tacy


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear of Tacy's passing.

Despite her brief time on earth, she was a verrrry lucky pup to have you. You showered her with love and attention. I'm positive she returned that love a hundredfold.

Rest in Peace, Tacy. Our condolences to your loving family.

SJ


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*a Few Weeks Of Love Is Better Than Years Of Neglect And Beautiful Little Tacy Knew Love. I Know Your Heart Is Broken At The Loss Of This Little Girl And I Am So Sorry.*


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

So sorry for the lose of this tiny little pup! You gave her so much love that she knew what being loved meant! Godspeed little one, play hard and run free!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. I am just so sorry...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

God speed Tacy.....you were loved on this earth.


----------

